# Insane Fizzy Cordial Beers



## Weizguy (13/1/05)

Well, it had to happen.

I have been plotting with someone who also requires only a little encouragment...  
Someone who has suggested a Passiona Wit.  
The irrepressible Backlane Brewery.  

We plan to create a series of beers based around soft drink:
There will be a Passiona Wit to start with. A radler with lemon or lime drink is the next suggestion, including an entire lime . Followed by a Cream Soda recipe, and who knows if we'll still be inspired after that.

Our "oddyssey" (pun intended)., begins with the Passiona beer.

Recipe for _Passiona_te Sarcasm (the lowest form of wit)

1 can of Spicy Ghost Wheat
2l flat Passiona
tsp ground coriander
strip of orange peel
500g light dried malt
500g white sugar.
Optional nutmeg for me. 1/2 tsp
yeast (prob cheap dry yeast)

makes 23l.

*But wait, there's more*.
Backlane will add the flat soft drink to the wort, and I will bulk prime with it (~200g sucrose).

Set the pigeons free, and let the games commence.
Stay tuned for updates and feedback as soon as I get my Coke poorter into bottles (prob 2 litre soft drink bottles, hahaha).

signing out 4 now, the Seth/ Backlane fizzy lolly water brewing combo


----------



## phantom (13/1/05)

Well first up let me thank you for the words of advice about the rain on my umbrella seth.I love a metaphor,and that one just poured a glass of cold water on my fire.  Ive been siphoned/censored but hey who really gives a (insert expletetive of choice here) :lol: 
Its good to see a radical and lighthearted experimental approach to beer making amongst all the serious die hard attitudes.Hats off to all at backlane as well for their experimental ideas and output as well.

I,ve long dreamed of a beer that was brown ,mellow and tasted like creamy soda,and think i may give one a shot.I will flex my head around it for a couple of days and pm you with a potential recipe.Any ideas you boys have in the meantime would be gratefully accepted!

Count me in on the fun and frivolity of experimentation.


----------



## Weizguy (13/1/05)

Geez phantom,

A sarcastic miscreant like myself isn't too familiar with praise.
However, I was quite proud of the umbrella myself.
Back to the question. I was thinking of a Cream soda cream ale. If it was made as a bock, it could be the Creamator.  
In the American cream Ale style, I would suggest:
Coopers Real Ale kit
1 kg lme
hops to taste (flavour, maybe 15g Willamette, Amarillo or whatever).
15 min boil. Add malt and Coopers can for last 5 min.
Yeast (I thought American II, coz I've heard good things about it).
This is not chiselled in stone. I'm happy to consult on this.

Mmmm, Creamator (2 cans, 2 kg, german hops, 2 botles of fizzy drink (flatted), Bavarian lager yeast, store for months b4 making a guts of yourself and going crazy on it).

Seth out 4 now

P.S. [Edit, etc] The Radler is next on the menu, I believe. So there is time to cogitate over the Creamy Soda beer (ale or lager).


----------



## Linz (13/1/05)

Keep 'em coming guys....it makes GMK look tame with his oak chips  :lol: 


Either those beers will get you or the big breweries will :blink: :wacko: :blink:


----------



## phantom (14/1/05)

I am about to put a house ale in the fermenter so will look at doing the cream ale in a few weeks.
Looking forward to progress results from all concerned.


----------



## Weizguy (14/1/05)

So, I had to ask.
What is the House beer, pray tell, he asks. Isn't that a redundancy. Nar that's when you get sacked but they give you wad o'cash, isn't it?

I just want to know the style, or maybe a recipe.

Sethule


----------



## phantom (14/1/05)

just p,md ya buddy


----------



## Weizguy (14/1/05)

Got it, replied fella


----------



## Backlane Brewery (15/1/05)

One slight change to this- what I remember from my youth as Passiona is now called Pasito. It's still fluorescent yellow fizzy pap though. 2l bottle bought & cracked yesterday, sitting around going flat as I type.

Cheers to Weizguy for working to put this together.


----------



## Weizguy (15/1/05)

Sorry about the Pasito indiscretion.
...and thanks for the credos, Mister Backlane.
I'm currently listening to TISM doing some poetry and it's cack funny.
"I'm sure that I could be happier if I could be more depressed."

Have a great day,
Seth out


----------



## sosman (15/1/05)

It will be interesting to see how this experiment works out.

I have tried to ferment lemonade before, and well, it fizzed. Anyone who doesn't remember cracker "mum did you see where that finger went" night won't know the true meaning of that.

Soft drink as 10% of the wort, now hopefully that should fire like a penny bunger.

As for why mine fizzed, maybe it is the total lack of nutrients in lemonade, but there may be an issue with preservatives. Looking forward to the result.


----------



## Weizguy (15/1/05)

Sosman,
I get the impression that its the pH of the wort (is it a wort?) that affects beer yeast. Too acid and they get sick.

And, if you set your expectations low you can't be disappointed, eh?

If the result is drinkable, then it's bonus.
No doubt I'll be forcing people to drink these anyway. "Yeah mate, as long as it gets me drunk, I'll drink anything"-type of people.
They should all be fine, but I have to fit the soda pop beers in between my regular schedule. You see , I have set a list of beers to be brewed this year, and they must be acheived.
Determination - 2005.
Seth


----------



## Backlane Brewery (16/1/05)

> I have tried to ferment lemonade before, and well, it fizzed. Anyone who doesn't remember cracker "mum did you see where that finger went" night won't know the true meaning of that.
> 
> Soft drink as 10% of the wort, now hopefully that should fire like a penny bunger.



Sosman, the soft drink is only 10% sugar, so we are getting 200g of sucrose, some water and a mess of colours/flavours from it. The preservatives etc. didn't seem to affect the Coke Fiend at all. I tip my hat to you if you fermented pure lemonade- as with the comments on the Poor Man's Porter thread, I cannot imagine what Coke or Ribena or anything else like that woudl be like if you took at the sugar and substituted alcohol.

All my ingredients are together now- Spicy Ghost mix, AAA hop teabag, light dried malt, ground coriander seed, Pasito & an orange. Will post again when the thing goes on.

ps Phantom get in touch with me & Weizguy if you have ideas for the Creamy Soda Ale.


----------



## phantom (1/2/05)

For any one who is interested or following this crazy cart we call soda pop express,I put in a cream soda ale last nite.
1.7 morgans royal oak amber
1kg dme(light)
2litres schweppes trad cream soda(flattened)
10gms Fuggles pellets steeped in a plunger
slurry from house ale bottled earlier
22litres bubbling away this [email protected]

Many thanks to Weizguy h34r: and backlane brewery B) for their creative input
More updates at tasting time.


----------



## Backlane Brewery (1/2/05)

Quality. 
The BLB are putting the Passionate Sarcasm together this Saturday- been too hot previously.
Can't wait- hung over from the Mountain Goat visit, farting round with bits of orange peel & teaspoons...


ps you know, Phanton, you will have to come up with something containing Phanta.


----------



## phantom (1/2/05)

Backlane Brewery said:


> ps you know, Phanton, you will have to come up with something containing Phanta.


 :lol: :lol: maybe an apa with honey and orange(little felchers) :lol: :lol: 
Youd have to be out there to try this!


----------



## phantom (1/2/05)

How about someone out there trying a pilsener with a lemon lime mineral [email protected] 1.25l as a soda pop faux radler. <_<


----------



## Backlane Brewery (7/2/05)

The Backlane's Passionate Sarcasm went into primary on Saturday.
2l flat Pasito
tsp ground coriander
strip orange peel
1kg dextrose
Cascade Spicy Ghost wheat can
10g MSB German wheat beer yeast.
Brewiser AAA hop teabag

The MSB yeast was a spare from the Summer Wheat kit we had made up with some liquid Belgian wit yeast we rehydrated it for 30 mins with some warm water & dex.

Shirley & I boiled the dex, peel & coriander in a litre of water, steeped the teabag in hot water then chucked the lot in. 

This thing took off like a rocket. Smells great. SG 1041. Will probably rack to secondary in a week.

The MGB hangover was not such an obstacle, mainly because I had a pie, a fag & a Coopers' Sparkling stubbie for breakfast before getting started.


----------



## Backlane Brewery (10/2/05)

Down to 1015 already, so I racked this last night. 
Threw out the hop bag, peel & hopefully most of the coriander was left behind in the yeast sludge.
Huge flavours & aromas all round. Fruity spicey hoppy, still all a bit raw but hopefully will mellow. Same for the color- a bit too bright & artificial.
This *may* turn out to have been a good idea.
Wierdest thing was that the krausen was still 70% intact, had dropped a bit leaving the usual ring of crusted foam, but most of the head was still there, and was really thick & sticky. Presume this is something in the soft drink at work.


----------



## phantom (13/2/05)

Bottled the cream soda ale 2day.Tasting at bottling was promising,still a bit green.Subtle sweet undertone,redolent of diacetyl(too early to tell really)
I'll give it a couple of weeks in the bottle and try again.


----------



## Doc (14/2/05)

See the latest BYO mag has a recipe using Mountain Dew. Will give it a read tomorrow to find out the details.

Doc


----------



## Backlane Brewery (22/2/05)

Got any more info on this one Doc? 

The Passiona wit was bottled on the weekend, looking for something else to play with.  
Otherwise it's a Coopers Pale w/extra hops for me, especially as it seems my proposed pickle bucket/mash tun conversion is going to be impossible. Even I'm not interested in a beer that stinks of gherkins- though the Pyssedas crew probably wouldn't shy away.

Weizguy, Phantom, where are we on the radler? :huh:


----------



## sluggerdog (22/2/05)

Am interested to hear how the Passiona wit comes out... Keep us updated


----------



## Doc (22/2/05)

Backlane Brewery said:


> Got any more info on this one Doc?



Yeah I read the article. From memory (I don't have the mag with me today) they used a couple of litres of Mountain Dew in the brew. Like you guys they let it de-gass before adding to primary. Apparently it doesn't inhibit fermentation.
I'll digout the mag tonight (unless someone else has the latest BYO handy) and report back.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Weizguy (22/2/05)

OK, I made the Coke porter and am sadly not impressed (so far, anyway). It takes like beer up front (and Coopers dark is anice beer), and then the aftertaste is like flat stale Coke. I've tried drinking it real cold, and real fast and still it disappoints me.
Sounds like the Passionate Sarcasm is quite nice, and it's next on my list. I've already flattened the fizzy drink and I have a bonus-sized 2.25 litre bottle of it. A bit hard to find the Cascade kits where I live, but maybe today where I work I'll have some success. Might even make my ag Wit this weekend as well. Simultaneous brewing baby, yeah!

Backlane (maaaaate!), the Mountain Dew beer has about 8 litres of the soft drink in it, and that's a lot of caffeine! Not to mention the cost of the fizzy... Would U like me to post the recipe. Doc is prob busy, or is still away from home w Super12, and while I have time this evening... It's not on their website yet, but I have the issue at home.

How about I get back to you on the Radler. I'll have a think and maybe try it this weekend. I was initially thinking of a light lager kit (prob Goldrush polar beer?), any old lager yeast that I have in stock (maybe Yeastlab Pilsner), cold ferment and carbonate by bulk priming with 2 litres of a lemon-lime (or lime only) flat soft drink. Suggestions welcome.

BTW, I have a Fullers London pride clone fermenting in the fridge ATM. Anyone else made one?

Seth (back to work now)


----------



## Weizguy (27/2/05)

OK, I'm running a bit slow on this mission.
I gave the experimental fermentor a cleanup today, for the Passionate Sarcasm (the yel-lowest form of Wit). :beerbang: 
I have the Spicy Ghost and the ground coriander. The can of Spicy Ghost comes with a yeast labelled "Bohemian". Prob 34/70. ..and they want it to brew at 19-26C. :blink: 
Maybe tomorrow. All tired out from playing all weekend with the young bloke (3 yrs), while the Dragon went to exotic Wingham for the weekend.
Oh well, all my fermentors are clean and ready to go for the next round of brewing.
Put down an extract weizen 2day. Simple recipe with Munton's DME and Munton's Wheat DME and a slight variation on my usual hopping to include Tettnang with Saaz (all 60 min). Should be foaming like a mad dog tomorrow morning.
Just going over to my sour mash thread to report on the Berliner weisse.

Sethule


----------



## Backlane Brewery (4/3/05)

Cracked a couple of Passionate Sarcasm longnecks last night- pleasantly suprised. :chug: 
Colour has dropped to an acceptable level, similar to Cooper's pale ale.
Smell is still very strong, especially the coriander. Really rich flavours, the slight bitterness of the orange peel comes through and marries well with the hops as does the fruitiness of the orange and (presumably) the passionfruit flavour.
Falls somewhere between a Hoegaarden & a Gippsland Natural Blonde. No residual harshness from the sucrose. Head was white & fairly fine/creamy, though retention was not great.

Have stuck a few in the cellar for another couple of weeks to see if it smooths out further. The rest will go into & come out of the fridge as quickly as possible.  
May make this again, but using cracked coriander instead of ground.

Weizguy, Phantom- any more ideas on the radler? Or on the Fanta "Little Felcher"?
What about that Mountain Dew brew? Bring it on.


----------



## Backlane Brewery (9/3/05)

Got my act together and tracked this down:



> Mountain Brew (5 gallons/19 L, extract with soda pop)
> OG = 1.046 FG = 1.006 IBU = 19 SRM = 4 ABV = 5.2%
> Jason Pavento wanted to combine his two favorite beverages, homebrew and Mountain Dew. His creation Mountain Brew does just that. Weve fiddled with his procedures a bit, based on our own experimentation, but the ingredients are the same as his original recipe. The beer turns out light and crisp, with some aroma, but not much flavor from the Mountain Dew. And, in case youre wondering, neither the preservatives or the caffeine seem to bother the yeast. Mountain Brew is also a very easy to make. So, to mangle a phrase from their ads just brew it!
> 
> ...



Hmm, 24 cans of Mountain Dew? Will have to try and find of this stuff to taste it.
All I know is they drink it on Seinfeld sometimes.  
Everything else seems straightforward, except maybe the Danstar Manchester yeast.

Also added BYO Online to the links section for future reference.


----------



## PostModern (9/3/05)

As I understand Mountain Dew, the American version is caffienated but the Aussie stuff isn't. If it's not caffeinated, then what's the appeal of putting it into a brew? May as well use No Name lemonade.


----------



## barfridge (9/3/05)

I'm with postmodern on this one. In the USA, mountain dew has heaps more caffeine compared to coke, and over here we get overly sweet lolly water.

This is a scary thought, but I'm waiting for the day somebody thinks to ferment something with red bull!


----------



## nonicman (9/3/05)

Hmmmm. Red Bull beer, would be a tad expensive. The active ingrediant is taurine, hmm taurine beer 
The best I could fine is $20 for 75grams, still too expensive. 

http://www.thexton.com.au/product.php?product_id=7280


----------



## Backlane Brewery (10/3/05)

USA Foods here in Melbourne have imported Mountain Dew for $28.00 a slab. 
May have to get down there, but they can be very unhelpful, only seem to like customers who come in knowing exactly what they want with the cash in their hand.
Luckily, that will be me.  

Didn't that Carlton "G" from a couple of summers back have taurine & ginseng in it?
Interesting to note this from that website you found, jleske- 


> Taurine plays a number of vital roles in our body starting with, but not limited to, our liver and digestive system. Patients suffering from alcohol withdrawal symptoms have used Taurine as part of their recovery treatment.


So presumably a few beers brewed with taurine would sort out your alcohol withdrawal symptoms like a shot!


----------



## phantom (12/3/05)

Well I'm drinkin my cream soda ale and its not bad.Full bodied with a slightly sweet/creamy undertone.Best with a meal or maybe an after dinner ale.

As for the next experiment i thought I might make up pilsener kit + 500gms wheat dme,2litres of lemon lime mineral water,18 litres total volume.Saf 34/70 yeast.

Wadda ya think weiz/backlane(co conspirators)? :beer:


----------



## Weizguy (13/3/05)

phantom said:


> Well I'm drinkin my cream soda ale and its not bad.Full bodied with a slightly sweet/creamy undertone.Best with a meal or maybe an after dinner ale.
> 
> As for the next experiment i thought I might make up pilsener kit + 500gms wheat dme,2litres of lemon lime mineral water,18 litres total volume.Saf 34/70 yeast.
> 
> ...


Had another of those unique coke poorters last night. Still not quite right, and prob never will be. Don't think I could ever drink enough to get a caffeine buzz. :wacko: 

Is mineral water a bit off the plan? Was it meant to be soft drink? S'pose it is,... with a different name.

Good yeast choice for a Radler.

Was originally thinking of a polar beer kit (or maybe a liquid/ dry extract combo) and some basic additions of some tettnang and dme (not particularly wheat). Ferment cold. Bulk prime with 2 litres of lemon/lime fizz, or maybe a 2l lemon fizz with a squirt of lime juice.
:beerbang: I better get the bike out of the shed, so I can really appreciate this. Should be as nice as weizen and tropical fruit juice for breakfast on Superbowl day.

Seth :chug:


----------



## phantom (13/3/05)

MMMMM,I think that fundamentaly mineral water is a fizzy soft drink,full of sugar preservatives etc and carbonated.The main reason i want to use one as opposed to say,solo or lift is because i prefer the taste of the mineral waters and only want to use ingredients to suit my taste(fussy bastard). <_< 
The wheat dme i thought may just add to the spritzy nature of the beer,as well as improve the head and body a little.


----------



## Weizguy (13/3/05)

Phantom,

Not wanting to be a PITA, but wheat is not part of the Radler style (like I'm worried about style guidelines with lolly-water beers).
But, the style invoves a pilsener, not a wheat. Could be nice though, and who R U brewing for anyway? Not for me , I bet. I brew 4 me, and U really can't trust anyone who sez otherwise.

Let me know how it goes! :super: 

Personally, I'd mix the wheat beer with fruit juice, or a slice of lemon.

Giddy-up!
Seth


----------



## Backlane Brewery (29/3/05)

Hard to believe I know, but by special request I made up a SECOND batch of Coke Fiend over the weekend. People keep asking us for it!

Changed the recipe a bit- added 200g maltodextrin & about 100g of dark (black!) liquid malt extract. May improve the color a little and add a residual sweetness/tanginess.
My 5 year old daughter was hugely impressed with the idea of putting Coca Cola into beer for some reason. :blink:


----------



## Weizguy (29/3/05)

Backlane Brewery said:


> Hard to believe I know, but by special request I made up a SECOND batch of Coke Fiend over the weekend. People keep asking us for it!
> [post="51380"][/post]​


Not just hard not believe. just about impossible!  

What sort of nasty bloke am I? My brother installed a new electric stove and cooktop for me on the weekend and I repaid him with a bottle of coke poorter (800ml VB bottle) for his trouble. glad he tok it on the road with him. Wouldn't have wanted to hear his feedback. To help get the taste out of his mouth, I also supplied him with a stubby of APA and 3 of Weizen.

I'll have to start the "passionate one" this week. No more excuses and delays. Daylight savings has given me my missing hour back, and I'm going to sue for 3 hours in interest on the loan. Should be enough time to start a batch of "kit" beer (sorry , no kilo of sugar, just DME).

Seth


----------



## Weizguy (7/1/06)

Thread resurrection.  

I finally brewed my experimental batch of Passionate Sarcasm. Details:

Started 24/11
Style: Witbier (of sorts)
Volume 23 litres
OG:	1.040
FG: 1.003 (good yeast)
Alc %:	5.8%? maybe a bit high for this beer

Ingredients:
1 can Cascade Spicy Ghost
5g fresh ground coriander seed
5g dried orange peel
500g light dried malt
500g white sugar
Optional nutmeg - 1/2 tsp
2l flattened Passionfruit fizzy

Yeast:
WhiteLabs Wit II (WLP410) - sediment from 300 ml bottle culture

Method:
Weigh out spices and grind with herb grinder and then powder in a mortar.
Boil 6 litres water. Remove from heat and add sugar and malt powder. Boil 10 min.
Then add spices and boil 5 more minutes.
Cool in sink.
Add cooled mix to fermentor by straining through large seive.
Add Cascade can and dissolve.
Top up to 23 litres.
When cool enough (28C in this case) add yeast, and aerate thoroughly.

Place in fridge & ferment @ 20C
Bottled on 6/1/06. Bulk primed with a 2.25 litre bottle of Passion Crush. 100% Australian drink; 0% real fruit juice and 234g sugars. Should be spritzy.

Notes: I thought that 5g was not enough of each spice. I was wrong though. It's not enough coriander or orange peel, but the 1/2 tsp of nutmeg is more than enough to overpower the brew. So much for complexity.
Tasting at bottling (there was some left over, not enough to fill a bottle) gave me a hint at the flavour. I think I could taste some coriander and orange and malt, but mostly I could taste nutmeg. The nutmeg flavour reminded me of a certain brand of canned spaghetti in tomato sauce...so that's what they put in it.
Will only age 1 week before tasting and I may have to get started on the Radler. That'll help me get rid of the Toohey's Lager can that's been here a while. Prob not the best to make with an old can, buuuut at least the can's out-of-date now (9/9/05).

Any suggestions for the Radler? I'm thinking - simple lager kit + 1 kg Muntons DME (as I bought a box of it), and a good lager yeast. Please assist with yeast selection, as I own Wyeast Bohemian, YeastLab pilsner, Wyeast Czech pils, Wyeast Munich, Wyeast Danish II, Wyeast German or American Ale (for a pseudo lager), Wyeast Bavarian lager, WhiteLabs San Francisco lager. I'm thinking of using the Danish II.

I'll add a couple of litres of lemon/lime fizzy with real juice (prob 5%) as priming sugar.

May the beer flow free, and may your mind wander wherever it wants to go.
No Limits!

Insane Fizzy Cordial Brewer out (Seth)


----------



## Mr Bond (7/1/06)

Damn, I thought I'd left extracts behind when I moved to AG,but suddenly I'm entertaining the idea of a lemon lime lager type beer(kit based) with a smidge of cascade for that extra citrussy zing <_< 

MMMMM....... I will give this some serious thought.


----------



## Weizguy (7/1/06)

Brauluver,

The original thought was to use some zesty Tettnang to give it a bit of flavour/bite.

Whatever works for U, though. Just brew it!
Radler, Radler, Radler, oi oi oi.

Doktor Seth out


----------



## Weizguy (13/1/06)

"No beer make Homer something something", the novelty bottle opener played as I opened the stubbie of the passionate one. It poured with a tight creamy head into the Hoegarden glass (which was rinsed in water, in the Belgian style, before pouring). The pour was perfect with the beer spot-on the 250ml mark and the head at the rim of the vessel.
As I type, the head has subsided somewhat, and I note that the beer is quite clear, with a clingy 3 mm head. There is a slight haze, but that's it.
OK, so it's not a real Wit, as I'd hoped from the Spicy Ghost, but could I really have expected that much from Cascade, anyway?
Sniff test...I detect malt (prob DME), nutmeg and orange, in that order...and maybe some caramel. But the beer is straw yellow to pale amber. Good Aussie beer colour.

Let's taste the thing. Not too gassy, quite malty/caramelly, with a mild, not dominant bitterness. There's slightly dry bitter aftertaste from the nutmeg and hops. Just before the bitterness appears on the tongue, I can pick a very mild coriander flavour and the passionfruit.

Certainly not a phenolic Belgian. this leads me to think that there is little wheat in the Cascade can, but I'm willing to be corrected.

There is a little coriander and passionfruit in the nose, initially at least.
There is precious little lacing down the glass, but maybe it's my glassware.

As the beer warms, I get more malt, caramel and passionfruit aroma and flavour.

Seems like an English pale, more than a Wit, despite my recipe. Possibly a malty Belgian aftertaste with fruit, spices and subdued/ hidden alcohol flavour.

Last pour, and the head comes back, with medium sized bubbles and a significant passionfruit aroma again.

In summation, a good to good+ Belgian(?) pale with balanced bitterness, and a background of fruit and spices and alcohol. Quite balanced and certainly not nasty enough to deter one from drinking a few at a BBQ. Easy to drink quickly when cold, which could lead to rapid drunkenness due to the hidden alcohol, which I calculated at 5.8ish %

Cheers

Seth out


----------



## pharmaboy (14/1/06)

On the topic of insane cordial fizzy beers - my wife bought me an anniversary present ; 3 monts, tripel karmeliat, rubbel sexy lager (pretty good actually-and fun), forb fruit, and on topic a REDOAK blackberry heffeweizen.

While initially apprehensive about the fruity redoak, I thought I'd give it a try, last night poured out the pathetically small bottle (250mls) to 3/4 fill my smallest glass, and tasted, rasberry cordial, left it 10 minutes, tried again. Managed to drink about a third, then the babysitter arrived - perfect - hate to waste a "beer"- gave to babysitter who looked, tasted, strange look on face, tasted again, another strange look, sat down with glass - "doesnt taste like beer".  

Not been one for framboise in the past (interesting experience), I shouldnt be surprised, but my wife after talking to the brewer at redoak for 40 minutes (apparently trying to source some ritzenhoff glasses), has promised me lunch at the establishment - so I've still got plenty of scope to taste beers that i havent had (and might enjoy too!).

Glad to see yours is on the subtle side weizguy! Theres a fine line between subtle and overdone.


----------



## Mr Bond (14/1/06)

Oh where will it all end?  

Hope this isn't too off topic Weiz,but I was doing up a starter of 3333 german wheat this morning for the planned dunkel weizen and decided to throw a small amount of the master culture into a blend of 10% apple/blackcurrant 90% apple juice and put an oztop on it.I'll let it ferment at ambient temps for 5 days and then wack it in the fridge till it clears.

See what sort of a fruity/estery german cider i can come up with.
Teutonic cider maybe?  

Brau( the experimental)luver.


----------



## macr (19/3/06)

barfridge said:


> This is a scary thought, but I'm waiting for the day somebody thinks to ferment something with red bull!


I came back from Las Vegas recently and I had a beer that was just like a redbull. It had caffeine, gurano (SP??) and all the other things that are in redbull. It even tasted like redbull and it got you drunk :beer:.


----------



## Weizguy (19/3/06)

Macr,

Did U get married by Elvis in Vegas?

Was there any warnings on consumption of the beer, as there is on Redbull etc?

Some people can get real sick if they take too much guarana, and deaths have been reported in our local newspaper re New Years revellers and too much "energy drink".

Seth


----------



## macr (19/3/06)

Elvis was about town, but did not get married by him. The missus would of killed me!! I am fairly sure it had warnings on it, Though I cannot be 100% sure :chug: ! It was in a dinosaur can.


----------

